

The Twitter api: the max_id timelineparam - kehers
http://opeyemi.posterous.com/the-twitter-api-the-maxid-timeline-param

======
scrame
This would be helped with a more descriptive title. I found it an
interesting/quick look into working with the API, but found the title a bit
too vague.

------
Matt_Rose
Actually, it explains the trouble I've been having with double posts in my
twitter client. To whoever wrote this, Thanks!

